# Kohler Command Engine ch 25 hp



## Gonemad (Mar 22, 2011)

I had a blown head gasket, when putting head and push rods, rocker arm, do I have to set clearance on the values and lifters


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, after reinstalling the head reset all the associated clearances.


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

The Kohler command has hydraulic lifters and require no adjustment.


----------

